# Cube Forumstreffen 2012



## kubitix (31. Juli 2011)

So es ist soweit,

ich denke wir sollten mit der Planung beginnen.

Forumstreffen 2012
1. Wann?
2. Wo?
3. Wie lang?

Die Diskussion ist eröffnet.


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (31. Juli 2011)

Ich nehm Dich beim Wort Großer


----------



## beuze1 (31. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei



*Dann sind wir schon 4 *


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

coole Sache


----------



## Tigerlyli (1. August 2011)

Da ich ja das nächste mal mit darf und meine Eltern daheim bleiben müssen , bin ich, nach den Erzählungen von Füssen von heute morgen, dafür, dass wir das nächste Treffen beim Spuri machen


----------



## dusi__ (1. August 2011)

d.h rennrad einpacken


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. August 2011)

nein, Paddelboot


----------



## dusi__ (1. August 2011)

habt ihr euch denn auf dem diesjährigen treffen gedanken gemacht wo das nächste stattfinden darf?

ich werfe mal Winterberg in die runde  da is für jeden was dabei.


----------



## cytrax (1. August 2011)

Falls nächstes Jahr mein Sprungelenk nicht nochmal operiert wird bin ich auch dabei


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> habt ihr euch denn auf dem diesjährigen treffen gedanken gemacht wo das nächste stattfinden darf?



Nein noch nicht. Wir sind uns allerdings Grundsätzlich einig, das es wieder ein Treffen geben muß/soll.

Jan hat z.B. den Pfälzer Wald ins Spiel gebracht. Wir haben ja zum Glück noch etwas Zeit das zu erörtern, denkbar wäre ja auch ein deutlich früherer Termin als dieses Jahr, um z.B. nicht mit den Ferien zu Kollidieren. Man könnte auch eines der "Brückentag Wochenenden" nutzen um mehr Zeit zu haben.

Also sammeln wir mal ein paar Ideen, vielleicht ein bizzl früh, aber Schaden wird´s sicher nicht.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (2. August 2011)

Pfälzer Wald!

Dann haben es die Ost- und Norddeutschen nicht so weit.


Nächstes Jahr plane ich meinen Urlaub erst, wenn der Termin fürs Treffen steht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. August 2011)

Pfälzer Wald ? --> für mich 
Bin in einer Stunde dort bzw. ja fast schon durch


----------



## jan84 (2. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich habe den PW in die Runde geworfen, würde mich dann auch um die Tourenplanung kümmern. Wenn man das ganze an nem langen WE macht *kann* man bei Bedarf / Interesse auch noch einen Tag im Bikepark Beerfelden reinbringen. Ist ca eine Stunde von der Neustädter Ecke und der Park ist absolut anfängerfreundlich, macht aber bei fortgeschrittener Fahrtechnik genauso Spaß. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## dusi__ (2. August 2011)

meine freundin und ich wären sofort dabei


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald ? --> für mich
> Bin in einer Stunde dort bzw. ja fast schon durch




Ich auch. Aber genau von der anderen Seite...


----------



## Tigerlyli (2. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...*kann* man bei Bedarf / Interesse auch noch einen Tag im Bikepark Beerfelden reinbringen.


Dann wäre euch eure eigene Fotografin schon mal sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Ja Bike Park wäre echt was feines und das ist für mich auch nicht weit weg.


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Hallo Jan,

die Idee mit dem BikePark finde ich super, und Beerfelden, da kann ich ja quasi mit dem Stereo hinfahren. Es ließe sich auch ein begrenzte Personenzahl bei uns im Haus und ein paar Zelte in unserem Garten unterbringen.

Allerdings sind die Touren im Odenwald nicht wirklich spektakulär und jedesmal transfer machen kostet viel Zeit. Der Transport wäre sicher kein Problem wir haben eine Planenanhänger da gehen einige Bike´s rein.

Umgedreht PW, dann müßte man auf jeden Fall den Transfer zum Bikepark organisieren. Ist es nicht sinnvoller sich irgendwo einzuquatieren, wo die Touren vor der "Haustür" sind und das Fahrtraining in eine Tour einzubinden. Man könnte auch an einem verlängerten Wochenende 2 halbe Tage für´s Training nutzen und anschließend Touren. Wäre bei der Campingplatzauswahl zu berücksichtigen. Was bräuchte man deiner Meinung nach dafür, ließe sich da was organisieren oder ein bizzl Kleinkram bauen. Ich hab hier z.B. unsere Kegel vom Hindernisparcours?

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (2. August 2011)

Das Treffen sollte an einem Ort stattfinden von dem auch die Touren starten. Für Caddy-Schläfer wie Jan und uns fällt ein Ortswechsel mit dem KFZ schwer.


----------



## jan84 (2. August 2011)

Wenn man sich um Neustadt aufhält kann man sich 6-20 Tage (je nach Kondition ) mit feinsten Trails bespaßen ohne nennenswert was doppelt zu fahren und ohne mehr als 3-4 km Anfahrt zu haben. Da kann man auch Fahrtechnik bis zum Erbrechen trainieren wenn man das will, Trailanteile von >80% (der km) sind da problemlos möglich. Der Odenwald hält da bei weitem nicht mit. Außerdem kenn ich die Pfalz da besser als meine Wohnung .

Beerfelden war nur ein Vorschlag was man zusätzlich noch machen könnte, unabhängig von gezielten Techniktrainings oÄ.. Der Park ist klein und gemütlich und macht einfach nur Spaß.
Wäre meiner Meinung nach nur am ersten oder letzten Tag des Treffens praktikabel. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

hi Jan,

Beerfelden machen wir am Samstag, den PW Anfang Oktober.

Spaß beiseite, ich gebe dir und Guido recht. Auch wenn ich euch alle gerne bei uns zuhause hätte der PW ist sicher die bessere Alternative. Aber wir sollten eine Location suchen die "nur" An- und Abreise notwendig macht. Alles andere organisieren wir vor Ort. Auf uns könnt ihr zählen.
Ich denke wir sollten zu so einem frühen Zeitpunkt die Location noch nicht festklopfen, das wäre nicht Fair. Allerdings sollten wir z.B. Guido´s Anreise auch mit berücksichtigen, wenn er mit dem PW kein Problem hat wäre das schon mal eine Möglichkeit und ich würde dann nur ungern weiter nördlich suchen.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. August 2011)

Wieso ist mir der Thread eigentlich durch die Lappen gegangen ???  PW fänd ich auch Supi, da in der Nähe ... bin aber auch für andere Fahrreviere offen .


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2011)

Eigentlich ist es doch schöner ein solches WE dort zu verbringen, wo es nicht mal eben so um die Ecke ist, neue Reviere kennen zu lernen oder einfach mal dort zu sein wo es schön ist . Da der Grossteil der Teilnehmer die Mittelgebirge ja kennen sind doch die Alpen etwas neues und je höher hinaus desto schöner. Siehe die Bilder von barbarissima im zeigt her euere Cubes, aber bitte nicht im Urlaub, Fred 

Ich würde mal das Chiemgau ins Rennen werfen, schöner See, schöne Berge gut zu erreichen. Natürlich auch Schwarzwald, Allgäu, Tegernsee, ......

Im Ausland

Vogesen, Jura, Bregenzer Wald, Tirol ......


----------



## Cortina (3. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> im ausland
> 
> vogesen, jura, bregenzer wald, tirol ......



Lago


----------



## dusi__ (3. August 2011)

uhh lago wäre natürlich


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. August 2011)

War jemand schonmal hier:

http://www.trailpark.de/

Ist knappe 100 km von mir weg, aber ich war noch nicht da.


Für die Technik direkt vor Ort:

http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1202&ssid=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2011)

Lago ist so voll  lieber dolmiten (Sella)


----------



## dusi__ (3. August 2011)

dolomiten...lago....hauptsache spanien


----------



## buschhase (3. August 2011)

Wenn es nicht in meine Klausurtermine reinfällt und erreichbar für mich ist, komm ich auch gerne mal vorbei.

PW find ich da als Ruhrpott'ler natürlich interessant.


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. August 2011)

yosemite national park


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. August 2011)

Bitte dann mit Abstecher zum Kings Canyon NP und Lassen Volcanic NP und ....


----------



## Bocacanosa (4. August 2011)

Und aufm Rückweg in Whistler vorbei. Is ja von da aus nicht ganz so weit...


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. August 2011)

Bin dabei ... wer bucht die Flüge ???


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bitte dann mit Abstecher zum Kings Canyon NP und Lassen Volcanic NP und ....




ALSO JÖRG, ich bin empört mit sieben Ö.
Wir können doch nicht zu nem Canyon wenn's ein CUBE-Treffen sein soll.
Also wirklich 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## basti1985 (4. August 2011)

PW ist super interessant, wär ich auch dabei




Bocacanosa schrieb:


> War jemand schonmal hier:
> 
> http://www.trailpark.de/
> 
> ...


 

Hmm , noch nichts von gehört aber jetzt wo ich es weiß muss ich den sommer noch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (4. August 2011)

Ich meinte natürlich den Kings Cube NP  und im weiteren den Grand Cube ... könnten wir ja auch radeln. Downhillzus gibt's da dann auch was für Jan und Andi ... 2000 hm Vertride ... aber nach unten


----------



## fatz (5. August 2011)

da ist gar nix mit radeln. lies mal stuntzis onlinebericht vom letzten sommer. der hat sein
radl obwohl canyon durch die grosse schlucht getragen


----------



## dusi__ (5. August 2011)

nachdem er es auseinandergebaut hat. aber kubitix wäre ja dabei , der bastelt sie uns wieder zusammen ;-)


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. August 2011)

Hmmm, da ja alle so nah am PW wohnen (sorry Guido) könnte man da ja auch mal ein Spontan-Mini-Treffen machen. So á la 

'Hey, bin am nächsten Samstag in Neustadt. Treffunkt 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof, kommt jemand mit ?' 

(ACHTUNG: das ist ein Beispiel, ich bin nicht wirklich da )

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2011)

Dafür bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. August 2011)

Jo ... warum nicht ? Allerdings sind wir vom 19-26.08 am Lago

 (Achtung: Das ist kein Beispiel, wir sind wirklich da )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (6. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hmmm, da ja alle so nah am PW wohnen (sorry Guido) kÃ¶nnte man da ja auch mal ein Spontan-Mini-Treffen machen. So Ã¡ la
> 
> 'Hey, bin am nÃ¤chsten Samstag in Neustadt. Treffunkt 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof, kommt jemand mit ?'
> 
> ...



Ich/Wir auch weil wir sind:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-jD78lw16I"]âªWerner Schmidbauer - Momentensammler.jpg.wmvâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

wann?/wo?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2011)

Es lebt


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2011)

hmmm blöde jetzt habe ich es gelöscht -----

Also in der Schweiz gibt es viel zu erfahren 

Bahnentour in Davos, Biketicket to ride in der Lenzerheide, Engadin, Zermatt mit Gornergrad, Flims laax Falera, Top of ..... Touren, Engadin mit Nationalpark, Bustour am Nufen, Grimsel, Furka, das Tessin und so .... ganz zu schweigen von der Westschweiz mit PDS ....

Also um es kurz zu machen, ihr solltet in die Schweiz kommen  .... dann habe ich es auch nicht so weit und zur Not miete ich mir noch ein cube


----------



## kaktusflo (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin zwar "Frischling" hier im Forum aber ich wäre dabei 

Fand eure Bilder von diesem Jahr schon ganz geil und als 
Würfel-Freund ist das ja ein muss!!!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2011)

Gab es eigentlich das Nordtreffen


----------



## Cortina (13. Oktober 2011)

Stefan, soweit ich weiß nichts offizielles.

Was die Location für 2012 betrifft mal ran an die Tasten, Vorschläge haben wir ja schon und außerdem werfe ich die von 2011 noch mal mit ins Rennen.
Bevor es zur Abstimmung geht einfach mal ein paar Ideen sammeln.

1. Eifel

2. Pfälzer Wald

3. Chiemgau

4. Allgäu

5. Lago di Garda

6. Schweiz

7.

8.

9.........


----------



## kubitix (13. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> 1. Eifel
> 
> 2. Pfälzer Wald
> 
> ...



Passt scho!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jan84 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hach, schonwieder gardasee


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> 1. Eifel
> 2. Pfälzer Wald
> 3. Chiemgau
> 4. Allgäu
> ...



Egal, hauptsache Alpen !


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2011)

Hach ich bin ja so unenetschlossen .... 



Chiemgau ..... schöner See zum Baden, Watzmann, Obersdorf, Langläufer .... viele Wanderer ........ neeeee 



Allgäu ...... Immenstadt schöner See....nee das hatten wir ja schon .... achnee man kann Wakeboarden  .... was noch, Deutsche Grolfmeisterschaften werden dort ausgetragen, ansonsten viele Bike touren  

 und Beuze und Bärbel werden als Guide verpflichtet 



Lago di Garda ... neeee zu voll, zu viele Bergrunnerroller zu grober Schotter .... Pfffft  



Dann bleibt ja nur noch die Schweiz  

 nette Menschen, schöne Kühe, schöne Berge lustiger Dialekt  perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2011)

zum thema Schweiz 

viel Spass beim Blättern


----------



## kubitix (14. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lago di Garda ... neeee zu voll,


Es gibt auch ruhige Stellen am Lago man muß sie nur kennen!



mzaskar schrieb:


> zu viele Bergrunnerroller


Es gibt auch ruhige Stellen am Lago man muß sie nur kennen!



mzaskar schrieb:


> zu grober Schotter


Ok dass stimmt, aber zu grob is er nich.

und für die Schweiz brauch man ein Carnet und die Grenzer sind auch nicht immer freundlich und Strafzettel sind zu teuer und der Franken zu viel Wert und und und und. Lago, Pasta


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Pasta ist gut


----------



## Cortina (14. Oktober 2011)

*Montag Morgen






und Stefan als Diva




find ich äääääächt spacig




*


----------



## Cortina (15. Oktober 2011)

UPDATE:

1. Eifel

2. Pfälzer Wald

3. Chiemgau

4. Tannheimer Tal
http://www.tannheimertal-camping.com/

5. Lago di Garda (Riva)
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/

6. Schweiz

Statt pauschal Allgäu oder Schweiz bitte ich um konkrete Ortsvorschläge, habe jetzt das Tannheimer Tal für das Allgäu reingenommen.
Schlage vor noch einige genaue Orte zu sammeln und dann die Abstimmung zu starten.

Wichtig: Vor Ort sollten keine Autos mehr gebraucht werden, die Touren sollten also direkt vom Campingplatz oder Hotel/Pension/B&B losgefahren werden können.
Das hat sich in Füssen sehr gut bewährt, da einige im Auto schlafen oder etwas getrunken haben (oder beides )
Für diesen Fall ist es gut wenn der Campingplatz auch gleich noch Zimmer für Nichtcamper anbietet. So bleiben wir alle zusammen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## jan84 (16. Oktober 2011)

Um den Pfälzer wald von meiner Seite aus zu konkretisieren: 
Ich würde Neustadt an der Weinstraße oder Deidesheim als "Zentrum" vorschlagen (liegen eh nur 10km auseinander). In beiden Orten ist "nebenan" (<5km) ein Campingplatz (St. Martin oder Wachenheim, "im Poppental") und alles liegt zum Biken ideal. Gute Restaurants und guten Wein gibts da eh überall. 
Bei dem Campingplatz in Wachenheim sinds vom Campingplatztor auf die Trails weniger als 100m, St. Martin genauso. Keine An-/Abfahren mit dem Bike nötig, direkt auf den Trail und abends direkt vom Trail auf den Campingplatz. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

hört sich gut an  und wär nich so weit weg von mir


----------



## buschhase (16. Oktober 2011)

Seh ich auch so


----------



## Cortina (17. Oktober 2011)

*UPDATE:*

*1. Eifel*

*2. Pfälzer Wald*
Wachenheim
http://www.wachenheim.de/6_gastgeber/campingplatz.html
Sankt Martin
http://www.campingplatz-wappenschmiede.beep.de

*3. Chiemgau*
Bad Feilnbach 
http://www.tenda-camping.de/

*4. Allgäu*
Tannheimer Tal
http://www.tannheimertal-camping.com/

*5. Lago di Garda *
Riva
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/

*6. Schweiz*


Statt pauschal Allgäu oder Schweiz bitte ich um konkrete Ortsvorschläge, 
Schlage vor noch einige genaue Orte zu sammeln und dann die Abstimmung zu starten.

Wichtig: Vor Ort sollten keine Autos mehr gebraucht werden, die Touren sollten also direkt vom Campingplatz oder Hotel/Pension/B&B losgefahren werden können.
Das hat sich in Füssen sehr gut bewährt, da einige im Auto schlafen oder etwas getrunken haben (oder beides )
Für diesen Fall ist es gut wenn der Campingplatz auch gleich noch Zimmer für Nichtcamper anbietet. So bleiben wir alle zusammen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (17. Oktober 2011)

*1. Eifel*

http://www.rursee.de/touristik/rursee.php
http://www.camp-hammer.de/


----------



## Cortina (17. Oktober 2011)

*UPDATE:*

*1. Eifel*
Simmerath-Rursee
http://www.camp-hammer.de/ 

*2. Pfälzer Wald*
Wachenheim
http://www.wachenheim.de/6_gastgeber/campingplatz.html
Sankt Martin
http://www.campingplatz-wappenschmiede.beep.de
Guide: Jan (jan84)

*3. Chiemgau*
Bad Feilnbach 
http://www.tenda-camping.de/

*4. Allgäu*
Tannheimer Tal
http://www.tannheimertal-camping.com/
Guide: Beuze (beuze1)

*5. Lago di Garda *
Riva
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/
Guide: Guido (Cortina)

*6. Schweiz*
Guide: Stefan (mzaskar)


Statt pauschal Allgäu oder Schweiz bitte ich um konkrete Ortsvorschläge, 
Schlage vor noch einige genaue Orte zu sammeln und dann die Abstimmung zu starten.

Wichtig: Vor Ort sollten keine Autos mehr gebraucht werden, die Touren sollten also direkt vom Campingplatz oder Hotel/Pension/B&B losgefahren werden können.
Das hat sich in Füssen sehr gut bewährt, da einige im Auto schlafen oder etwas getrunken haben (oder beides )
Für diesen Fall ist es gut wenn der Campingplatz auch gleich noch Zimmer für Nichtcamper anbietet. So bleiben wir alle zusammen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

Für die Schweiz würde ich Lenzerheide und / Oder Davos vorschlagen. An beiden Orten hat es Touren für die CC Frakttion und Möglichkeiten für die Berchrunnerfraktion. Man kann beides (Tour / Berchrunner) auch gut miteinander verbinden. Zu sagen gilt, das es in beiden Gebieten Alpine Touren sind mit entsprechenden Schwierigkeiten (Asugesetzt, Höhe, etc). 

Tendentiell finde ich die Lenzerheide ansprechender. Bei Übernachtungen sind die Bergbahnen incl. . Mein "preferred Hotel" ist ein Bikehotel, mit Bikekeller, Workstand, Werkzeug, Waschplatz und Wäscheservice .
Achja, Gruppenpauschale ist möglich und beim "Bikepackage" gibt es noch ein Lunchpaket  

Tour zum einrollen: Westside
Zum Auspowern die Schwarze BikeTicket to ride Runde oder die rote 

Über Davos kann ich selbst nicht viel sagen. Dort gibt es einen Bahnentour mit mehr als 10 000 hm an einem Tag, sowie gemütlichere Runden rund um Davos (Sertigtal mit Rinnerhorn) Biketransport kann mittels der Roten erfolgen.


----------



## Cortina (17. Oktober 2011)

*UPDATE:*

*1. Eifel*
Simmerath-Rursee
http://www.camp-hammer.de/ 

*2. Pfälzer Wald*
Wachenheim
http://www.wachenheim.de/6_gastgeber/campingplatz.html
Sankt Martin
http://www.campingplatz-wappenschmiede.beep.de
Guide: Jan (jan84)

*3. Chiemgau*
Bad Feilnbach 
http://www.tenda-camping.de/

*4. Allgäu*
Tannheimer Tal
http://www.tannheimertal-camping.com/
Guide: Beuze (beuze1)

*5. Lago di Garda *
Riva
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/
Guide: Guido (Cortina)

*6. Schweiz*
Lenzerheide 
http://www.tcs.ch/travel/de/home/camping/platzsuche/lenzerheide.html
Davos
http://www.campingislas.ch/index-d.htm
Guide: Stefan (mzaskar)


Statt pauschal Allgäu oder Schweiz bitte ich um konkrete Ortsvorschläge, 
Schlage vor noch einige genaue Orte zu sammeln und dann die Abstimmung zu starten.

Wichtig: Vor Ort sollten keine Autos mehr gebraucht werden, die Touren sollten also direkt vom Campingplatz oder Hotel/Pension/B&B losgefahren werden können.
Das hat sich in Füssen sehr gut bewährt, da einige im Auto schlafen oder etwas getrunken haben (oder beides )
Für diesen Fall ist es gut wenn der Campingplatz auch gleich noch Zimmer für Nichtcamper anbietet. So bleiben wir alle zusammen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

Lenzerheide liegt auf ca 1300 - 1400 m ..... könnte auch mal frisch werden in der Nacht


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Oktober 2011)

Tannheimertal ist nicht Allgäu, aber immerhin noch eine Region in der Nachbarschaft.
Das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Tannheimertal ist nicht Allgäu, aber immerhin noch eine Region in der Nachbarschaft.
> Das musste mal gesagt werden.



Du könntest die Scratch-Fraktion unterstützen .


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja, ich hätte schöne Touren für Euch, wenn ihr gerne tragen wollt.
Aber auch welche in abgespeckter Version, für die, die nicht so gerne tragen wollen.


----------



## idworker (17. Oktober 2011)

darf ich mit nem ERT 7500 auch mit?

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## dusi__ (17. Oktober 2011)

nur wenn du ernie auch mitbringst *schenkelklopfer*


----------



## mtblukas (17. Oktober 2011)

Darf ich auch mit?


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Oktober 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> nur wenn du ernie auch mitbringst *schenkelklopfer*



Nein !   Bernie mitbringt .... das sind doch Bernie und Ert ...


----------



## Cortina (17. Oktober 2011)

Lukas und Uwe, natürlich dürft ihr kommen, die Regeln sind ja ganz einfach, Nicht-Cubler müssen einen ausgeben 



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Tannheimertal ist nicht Allgäu, aber immerhin noch eine Region in der Nachbarschaft.
> Das musste mal gesagt werden.



Dann mal her mit konstruktiven Vorschlägen fürs Allgäu


----------



## mtblukas (17. Oktober 2011)

in 3 Stunden und 5 min darf ich das sogar


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Lukas und Uwe, natürlich dürft ihr kommen, die Regeln sind ja ganz einfach, Nicht-Cubler müssen einen ausgeben



Irgendwie habe ich das andets verstanden  Gäste werden doch bewirtet


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Oktober 2011)

Also für den Raum Hindelang/OA könnte ich euch einige Touren vorschlagen, von mittel bis technisch sehr schwer, euer Cube Kumpel Dämon war diesen Sommer auch schon da
Dasselbe gilt aber auch für das Tannheimertal, ist ja quasi neben der Haustüre.
@Jan84  dann wäre mein Scratch mal nicht so alleine im Allgäu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (18. Oktober 2011)

Wird es nicht schon ausreichend von Schafen bespaßt ?


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja schon, aber denen geht es immer nur ums Essen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. Oktober 2011)

Wäre das auch für nicht Profis machbar, oder geht es stramm zur Sache ?........beim "Forenferienlager".


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

*UPDATE:*

*1. Eifel*
Simmerath-Rursee
http://www.camp-hammer.de/ 

*2. Pfälzer Wald*
Wachenheim
http://www.wachenheim.de/6_gastgeber/campingplatz.html/
Sankt Martin
http://www.campingplatz-wappenschmiede.beep.de/
Guide: Jan (jan84)

*3. Chiemgau*
Bad Feilnbach 
http://www.tenda-camping.de/

*4. Allgäu*
Sonthofen
http://www.illercamping.de/
Guide: Roman (lipper-zipfel)

*5. Österreich*
Tannheimer Tal
http://www.tannheimertal-camping.com/
Guide: Beuze (beuze1)

*6. Lago di Garda *
Riva
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/
Guide: Guido (Cortina)

*7. Schweiz*
Lenzerheide 
http://www.tcs.ch/travel/de/home/camping/platzsuche/lenzerheide.html/
http://www.hotelalpinaparpan.ch/de/home/
Davos
http://www.campingislas.ch/index-d.htm/
Guide: Stefan (mzaskar)


Statt pauschal Allgäu oder Schweiz bitte ich um konkrete Ortsvorschläge, 
Schlage vor noch einige genaue Orte zu sammeln und dann die Abstimmung zu starten.

Wichtig: Vor Ort sollten keine Autos mehr gebraucht werden, die Touren sollten also direkt vom Campingplatz oder Hotel/Pension/B&B losgefahren werden können.
Das hat sich in Füssen sehr gut bewährt, da einige im Auto schlafen oder etwas getrunken haben (oder beides )
Für diesen Fall ist es gut wenn der Campingplatz auch gleich noch Zimmer für Nichtcamper anbietet. So bleiben wir alle zusammen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Oktober 2011)

Der isch aber fix, der (guido) Cortina.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Als Hotel in Lenzerheide:

http://www.hotelalpinaparpan.ch/ etwas entfernt vom Campingplatz ...... aber lecker Hotel 
Alternativer Campingplatz, direkt an der Bahn zur Alp Stätz: http://www.pradafenz.ch/Sommer/biken/index.html


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

Stefan, wir wollen beim Treffen aber schon biken und zwar auch bergauf 

....und ob wir dann nach der Tour noch Hunger auf ein Hotel haben...hmmmmmm


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Bergauf biken  Ich brauche ein e-Bike 

Oder ich lade mal zu einem Berchrunnerspasshabenwochenende ein  Dann aber mit Lift und vielen - hömi's


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *1. Eifel*
> Simmerath-Rursee
> http://www.camp-hammer.de/



Ergänzung:

http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1202&ssid=1 

http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1220&ssid=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (18. Oktober 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> 
> http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1202&ssid=1
> 
> http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1220&ssid=1


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

*UPDATE:*

*1. Eifel*
Simmerath-Rursee
http://www.camp-hammer.de/ 
Daun
http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1202&ssid=1 
http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1220&ssid=1[/

*2. Pfälzer Wald*
Wachenheim
http://www.wachenheim.de/6_gastgeber/campingplatz.html/
Sankt Martin
http://www.campingplatz-wappenschmiede.beep.de/
Guide: Jan (jan84)

*3. Chiemgau*
Bad Feilnbach 
http://www.tenda-camping.de/

*4. Allgäu*
Sonthofen
http://www.illercamping.de/
Guide: Roman (lipper-zipfel)

*5. Österreich*
Tannheimer Tal
http://www.tannheimertal-camping.com/
Guide: Beuze (beuze1)

*6. Lago di Garda *
Riva
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/
Guide: Guido (Cortina)

*7. Schweiz*
Lenzerheide 
http://www.tcs.ch/travel/de/home/camping/platzsuche/lenzerheide.html/
http://www.hotelalpinaparpan.ch/de/home/
Davos
http://www.campingislas.ch/index-d.htm/
Guide: Stefan (mzaskar)


Statt pauschal Allgäu oder Schweiz bitte ich um konkrete Ortsvorschläge, 
Schlage vor noch einige genaue Orte zu sammeln und dann die Abstimmung zu starten.

Wichtig: Vor Ort sollten keine Autos mehr gebraucht werden, die Touren sollten also direkt vom Campingplatz oder Hotel/Pension/B&B losgefahren werden können.
Das hat sich in Füssen sehr gut bewährt, da einige im Auto schlafen oder etwas getrunken haben (oder beides )
Für diesen Fall ist es gut wenn der Campingplatz auch gleich noch Zimmer für Nichtcamper anbietet. So bleiben wir alle zusammen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke es kann langsam zur Abstimmung gehen


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Oktober 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Also für den Raum Hindelang/OA könnte ich euch einige Touren vorschlagen, von mittel bis technisch sehr schwer, euer Cube Kumpel Dämon war diesen Sommer auch schon da
> Dasselbe gilt aber auch für das Tannheimertal, ist ja quasi neben der Haustüre.
> @Jan84  dann wäre mein Scratch mal nicht so alleine im Allgäu



kann ich nur empfehlen, vor allem den Guide den schreckt wirklich nix.


----------



## jan84 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Abstimmung würde ich erstmal mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten zulassen, damit wir das ganze in einer ersten Runde auf 2-3 Locations beschränken können. Genauso bzgl. des Termins, mein Vorschlag wäre hier sich erstmal auf nen Monat zu einigen...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (19. Oktober 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> kann ich nur empfehlen, vor allem den Guide den schreckt wirklich nix.



Du kennst uns noch nicht, wir schrecken vor nichts zurück wenn ich da an die Tour vom Samstag am letzten Cube Treffen denke 

@Jan dachte ich mir auch so, zumal für einige Teilnahmer durchaus mehrere Orte in Frage kommen können.

Die Abstimmung über das "wann" kann ja parallel erfolgen.

*Wenn keine weiteren Anträge seitens der Verteidigung gestellt werden, gebe ich das Wort weiter an unseren Abstimmungsmeister Herrn Dr. Jörg Sirrah *

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (19. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Du kennst uns noch nicht, wir schrecken vor nichts zurück wenn ich da an die Tour vom Samstag am letzten Cube Treffen denke



Wenn Ort und Zeit passen schau ich mir euer können gerne mal an.


----------



## dusi__ (19. Oktober 2011)

lasst lieber ins ruhrgebiet, hier isses auch schön und man hat alles was man braucht


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Oktober 2011)

Als stolzer Besitzer eines Würfels, könnte ich mir ein Treffen natürlich gut vorstellen.

Gibt es Bilder von den Cube Treffen aus der Vergangenheit ?


----------



## Cortina (20. Oktober 2011)

Servus Superheld.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499629&page=18

und folgende Seiten 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Oktober 2011)

Die Bilder sehen super aus.

In einer so großen Gruppe zu fahren, ist natürlich genial.


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es für 2012 irgendwelche konkrete Zeiten ?

Frühjahr / Sommer / Herbst ??


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Oktober 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Frühjahr / Sommer / Herbst ??



Konkret ?

Ich denke, darüber wird ebenso abgestimmt. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es wieder auf das letzte Juli-Wochenende fallen wird.
Wobei sich im Frühjahr viele Brückentag-Wochenende dafür anbieten würden....

Ich bin gespannt und hoffe, dass ich dieses mal die Zeit finde....


----------



## Cortina (20. Oktober 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt und hoffe, dass ich dieses mal die Zeit finde....



....und nicht *flachliege* 

Diese Brückentag Wochenenden haben wir uns schon angeschaut und in Erwägung gezogen.
Hängt etwas vom Ort des Treffens ab, in den Bergen kann es zu früh böse Überraschungen geben.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Asko (20. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *3. Chiemgau*
> Bad Feilnbach
> http://www.tenda-camping.de/



Falls ihr euch dafür entscheiden solltet:

www.roberge.de
www.wikiberge.de (leider noch 2 wochen offline)
www.bikepark-samerberg.de


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Diese Brückentag Wochenenden haben wir uns schon angeschaut und in Erwägung gezogen.
> Hängt etwas vom Ort des Treffens ab, in den Bergen kann es zu früh böse Überraschungen geben.
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Dann bleibt doch in den Mittelgebirgen, Dabo in den Vogesen ist auch sehr sehenswert und nicht viel weiter für die meisten wie die Pfalz.
Von da kann ich auch mit einigen Material dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ....und nicht *flachliege*
> 
> Diese Brückentag Wochenenden haben wir uns schon angeschaut und in Erwägung gezogen.
> Hängt etwas vom Ort des Treffens ab, in den Bergen kann es zu früh böse Überraschungen geben.
> ...



Zumal die Bergbahnen, zumindest in der Schweiz, meist erst im Juni öffen ..... Achja, nur um vorzubeugen, dann sind auch noch viele Hütten, Hotels und Campingplätze zu


----------



## jan84 (7. November 2011)

*threadobenhalt*


----------



## Cortina (8. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Wenn keine weiteren Anträge seitens der Verteidigung gestellt werden, gebe ich das Wort weiter an unseren Abstimmungsmeister Herrn Dr. Jörg Sirrah *
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Glaube Jörg hat den Beitrag im streichwahn überpinselt


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Glaube Jörg hat den Beitrag im streichwahn überpinselt




Muss Wände streichen, Wände müssen weiss, Wände streichen ... muahahahahahaa 

Jo, hab ich tatsächlich überlesen .... stell ich dann mal am Freitag ein.

Gruß


----------



## Cortina (9. November 2011)

*Letzter Stand:*

*1. Eifel*
Simmerath-Rursee
http://www.camp-hammer.de/ 
Daun
http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1202&ssid=1 
http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1220&ssid=1

*2. Pfälzer Wald*
Wachenheim
http://www.wachenheim.de/6_gastgeber/campingplatz.html
Sankt Martin
http://www.campingplatz-wappenschmiede.beep.de/
Guide: Jan (jan84)

*3. Chiemgau*
Bad Feilnbach 
http://www.tenda-camping.de/

*4. Allgäu*
Sonthofen
http://www.illercamping.de/
Guide: Roman (lipper-zipfel)

*5. Österreich*
Tannheimer Tal
http://www.tannheimertal-camping.com/
Guide: Beuze (beuze1)

*6. Lago di Garda *
Riva
http://www.villasperanza-rivadelgarda.it/
Guide: Guido (Cortina)

*7. Schweiz*
Lenzerheide 
http://www.tcs.ch/travel/de/home/camping/platzsuche/lenzerheide.html/
http://www.hotelalpinaparpan.ch/de/home/
Davos
http://www.campingislas.ch/index-d.htm/
Guide: Stefan (mzaskar)

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. November 2011)

@Cortina:  Der Wachenheim Link im Pfälzer Wald funktioniert nicht.
In Niederkrichen wohnt ein Kumpel (Winzer) von mir, da könnte ich eine Weinkellerführung mit anschliessender Weinprobe organisieren.
Habe da so rausgelesen, daß die meisten von Euch gar nicht so abgeneigt wären, ausser die, die zu Jung sind.


----------



## Cortina (9. November 2011)

Link neu verlinkt 

....und was die Weinprobe betrifft  wenn es dann noch was zum Essen gibt fehlt nur noch das Sammeltaxi


----------



## dusi__ (9. November 2011)

jetzt lockt er mit alkohol. damit wäre also das nächste ziel entschieden


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. November 2011)

Nach der Weinprobe auf den Trail, nicht ins Taxi, da geht mehr, die Meisten sind dann mutiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (9. November 2011)

Guido wollt Ihr noch ein Voting machen? Meine Stimme hat Option 2. wegen der Gegend, der zentralen Lage und des Guides .

Eifel wäre natürlich für mich einfacher aber man will ja auch mal andere Gegenden kennen lernen und dieser Trailpark scheint mir nicht der Bringer zu sein. Dann doch lieber ins Ahrtal.


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. November 2011)

Gibt es auch einen zünftigen Weinkönigin Contest ?


----------



## Milan0 (10. November 2011)

Langsam wird es echt interessant


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. November 2011)

Klar ! Derjenige der am nächsten Tag als letzter ins Ziel kommt ist die Weinkönigin. Denn das ist ja zum heulen....


----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2011)

Dacht die Cubekönigin


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. November 2011)

Umfrage eröffnet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=552849
Bin gespannt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (11. November 2011)

Ich warte ab, was die Abstimmung Wo und Wann ergeben hat und entscheide dann, ob ich da Zeit habe.

Bin ich dann der einzigste Hardtailfahrer?


----------



## Asko (11. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich warte ab, was die Abstimmung Wo und Wann ergeben hat und entscheide dann, ob ich da Zeit habe.
> 
> Bin ich dann der einzigste Hardtailfahrer?



Ich sehe das ähnlich. 
Wenns in der nähe (Allgäu/Chiemgau/Österreich) ist werde ich wohl vorbeischaun.
Ich hab auch ein Hardtail!


----------



## Gaz (11. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Würfelaner,


habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen aber warum wird nicht noch ein Treffen in Winterberg oder Willingen gemacht? Dort gibt es zum einen nette Touren und für die Mutigen Bikeparks usw.
Ausserdem hätte viele Biker aus den östlichen Teilen NRWs und dem Pott ne recht kurze Anfahrt. Die Eifel ist natürlich auch nicht weiter weg,aber mir fiel das gerade nur mal so auf/ein.

Sorry,wenn dass schon geklärt wurde und ich was übersehen habe.

Gruß Gaz


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich warte ab, was die Abstimmung Wo und Wann ergeben hat und entscheide dann, ob ich da Zeit habe.
> 
> Bin ich dann der einzigste Hardtailfahrer?



Ein klares nein.


----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2011)

Naja dieses Jahr waren es nur Fullys


----------



## derAndre (14. November 2011)

Ist denn irgendjemand in einigermaßen guten Kontakt mit Cube. Vielleicht möchte Cube zu so einem Treffen etwas beisteuern z.B. Testbikes o.ä.? In Verbindung mit einem der Shops sollte so etwas doch möglich sein oder? Wie sagen die Marketier immer "after sales is pre sales" oder so ähnlich ;-) Ist bestimmt der ein oder andere der mal ein Stereo, AMS, AIM, Fritzzz, Two 15 oder was auch immer kaufen möchte und noch unentschlossen ist...


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2011)

Wird wohl eher nicht der Fall sein das irgend ein Cube Händler bei uns den großen Sponsor macht...aber die Werbetrommel kann man ja mal rühren demnach wo das treffen stattfindet...


----------



## derAndre (14. November 2011)

Nö der Händler soll ja auch nicht den Sponsor machen aber Cube in Verbindung mit einem Händler könnte vielleicht ein kleines Testcenter machen. Ähnlich wie bei anderen Veranstaltungen. Soll ja nix verschenkt werden. Aber ein paar Bikes mal Probefahren, wäre sicher für den ein oder anderen hilfreich bei der Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## buschhase (14. November 2011)

Würd behaupten, dass es dafür deutlich zu klein ist. Außerdem hätte man dann wahrscheinlich das Problem, dass das Ganze öffentlich gemacht werden würde und kein ''Forums-Treffen'' mehr wäre.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2011)

Forumstreffen ist gut  sonst wird es zu gross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (14. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Naja dieses Jahr waren es nur Fullys



Wenn der Termin passt und es nicht 1000km weg ist, trete ich mit einem Hardcore Hardtail an. Oldschool !


@ Cube Testcenter - ich glaub jeder von uns muss nicht von Cube überzeugt werden, und das testen haben wir schon für Cube gemacht.


----------



## Cortina (15. November 2011)

Für mich stellt sich nicht die Frage ob CUBE möchte, sondern ob ich CUBE bei dem Treffen dabeihaben möchte 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dämon__ (15. November 2011)

Genau  soll alles im Rahmen bleiben, wird schon problematisch genug eine Gruppe mit mehr als 15 Bikern zu guiden.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

Ich passe dann auf die Zelte auf


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. November 2011)

> .......zu Guiden


.  Der war gut.

Werkstreffen gibt es doch genug, so ein rebellisches ,freies zwanglose Treffen -ist wohl unterhaltsamer und der richtige "Guider" ist ja auch dabei.


----------

